# Re-image, Upgrade for HD Tivo Didn't work - Help?



## videoi (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi -

I have a DirecTV HDTivo HR10-250 that I had previously upgraded/expanded (added a Maxtor 300GB drive to the original WD 250). 

My Maxtor drive died last weekend, and after unsuccessfully trying to retain my recordings (tried spinrite, dd_rescue, etc), decided I needed to bite the bullet and start from scratch. Unfortunately, I didn't have my original image, so I downloaded PTVUpgrade's InstantCake image and burned to a CD.

Booted up my PC with InstantCake, and my original WD250 attached as secondary master, and a new Seagate 300GB as secondary slave. 

InstantCake seemed to run ok - telling me that I had 600-some hours of storage , up from 340. However, when I put the drives back in my HD Tivo, the Tivo is just telling me that I have 30 hrs for HD, 200 Hrs for SD (seems like it's only seeing the original WD 250 drive). 

I did do a complete clear/erase, but that didn't have any impact.

Any suggestions on what to do? Did something go wrong w/ the mfsadd? Should I pull the drives out and just do an mfsadd (using the mfstools CD)? Is the command simply

mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb (where A is the master, B is the slave) ?

Appreciate any advice

Thanks

Ira


----------



## videoi (Apr 25, 2002)

Any suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

If it's as you describe, did you get the drive's mixed up?

hda=primary master
hdb=primary slave
hdc=secondary master = Your TIVO A drive
hdd=secondary slave = Your TIVO B drive

should be

mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdd (where A is the master, B is the slave)


----------



## videoi (Apr 25, 2002)

It was set up as you suggested when I ran InstantCake.

I was asking if I needed to re-run the mfsadd command again, and just verifying the parameters (hda, hdb were given as examples - of course it's dependent upon how they're connected into the PC)

Still looking for suggestions/feedback as to why the 2nd drive isn't being recognized. 

thanks


----------



## Klydeman (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry, thought maybe just the obvious...

You know I maybe I didn't get it at first. You haven't run mfsadd yet? Well for sure you need to do that. Once you think your expanded to both drives you can check with

mfs_info /dev/hdc /dev/hdd

Just FYI, you can restore and expand in one step...

This does a restore of the image (tivo.bak) and expands to 2 drives in one step (Tivo A then Tivo B drives) the NNN represents the swap file size. Default is 127. Anything greater needs to 127 needs to be activated.

mfsrestore -s NNN -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdX /dev/hdX

I don't know if it helps...


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Instantcake is supposed to restore and expand, and seems it did since it reported 600+ hours of SD storage.

Seems pretty strange - since if InstantCake HAD married the drives together, the TiVo wouldn't boot if it only saw one of them.

I agree that you should try mfsinfo to see what that reports.

Any mfsadd command needs the -r 4 parameter. Expanding swap is optional, and whether you really need it when over 250GB with the -r 4 setting is controversial.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

I haven't used Instantcake on a pair of drives before but unless you specify both drives the image will only get expanded to a single drive. If you attempted to run mfsadd it will report the expanded capacity but only the A drive will be recognized by the Tivo OS. This is because you can't expand the same image twice and Instantcake already expanded it once when restoring the backup image from the CD.


----------



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

captain_video said:


> I haven't used Instantcake on a pair of drives before but unless you specify both drives the image will only get expanded to a single drive. If you attempted to run mfsadd it will report the expanded capacity but only the A drive will be recognized by the Tivo OS. This is because you can't expand the same image twice and Instantcake already expanded it once when restoring the backup image from the CD.


Are you saying you could never mfsadd a drive to a single tivo drive that had been created with instant cake? I don't think this is correct, but I can't tell you why. I just know that when I had major upgrade problems, I ended up doing a single 160mb instant cake drive and added a 120 mb to it later using mfsadd. Both the results of mfsadd and my tivo status screens showed that the capacity of both drives was there and being recognized. Now my second drive just crapped out on me after only 6 weeks of operation, so I wonder if there is a long term problem with what I did, but it worked at first.


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

I got a Backup-image *and* a replacement Drive ready to go if you need one.
I am in Long Beach, PM if you need help.


----------



## videoi (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, so I figured "it's the weekend - what else do I have to do?", so took the Tivo apart again, popped the 2 drives into my computer (/dev/hda is my Tivo master; /dev/hdb is the 2nd drive - slave - the one I'm trying to get recognized) and ran 'mfsinfo /dev/hda'. Returns:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
MFS volume set for /dev/hda
The MFS volume set contains 4 partitions
/dev/hda10
MFS Partition Size: 512MiB
/dev/hda11
MFS Partition Size: 105513MiB
/dev/hda12
MFS Partition Size: 512MiB
/dev/hda13
MFS Partition Size: 131161MiB
Total MFS volume size: 237698MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVo: 281
This MFS volume may be expanded 4 more times
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

mfsinfo /dev/hda /dev/hdb gives the same result as above


I run 
'mfsadd -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb' and get the following
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Current estimated standalone size: 281 hours
Adding pair /dev/hdb2-/dev/hdb3. . . 
New estimated standalone size: 641 hours (360 more)
Done! Estimate standalone gain: 360 hours
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now, I run mfsinfo again - figuring it should show the expanded capacity. It doesn't . I'm puzzled. Any suggestions???


----------

